# Relocating to Lisbon for work



## Jane89 (Jan 31, 2016)

Hi everyone, i had been offered by my employer to relocate in Lisbon by April.
The company said they will provide me with a local contract and they will handle my working permit. 
My salary will be 1,200 euro a month before taxes, so maybe after taxes would only be 800 euro. Is this income enough for me ? 
Im thinking of getting an apartment outside Lisbon and thinking of taking public transport to work. Any areas you can suggest?how much is the rate for renting a small apartment with 1 room. 
Im seriously considering this offer as i like to try living in a different area and discovering new things.im gonna do this alone im a female,asian and 26. thanks for your inputs.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Jane89 said:


> Hi everyone, i had been offered by my employer to relocate in Lisbon by April.
> The company said they will provide me with a local contract and they will handle my working permit.
> My salary will be 1,200 euro a month before taxes, so maybe after taxes would only be 800 euro. Is this income enough for me ?
> Im thinking of getting an apartment outside Lisbon and thinking of taking public transport to work. Any areas you can suggest?how much is the rate for renting a small apartment with 1 room.
> Im seriously considering this offer as i like to try living in a different area and discovering new things.im gonna do this alone im a female,asian and 26. thanks for your inputs.


Hi,

That is possible but you would have to plan carefully. It is possible to rent a room in a shared flat in Lisbon for 250 Euro a month, there are not many advertised partly due to the cost and hassle of advertising + agencies and, in Portugal, these type of accommodation are usually found via an informal local network. Once you are here you can ask around and will have a lot better possibility of finding the area you want to be in and what is available as these will be limited by the local transport links to where you work. When you have 5+ posts on this forum I can send you a site which has some sub 250 euro a month for a room in shared flats.


----------



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

You don't say what the job entails, but from what I hear 1,200 Euros is not bad.

They must think highly of you to transfer you here and it is a nice place to be.

Sharing a flat is a good idea and also come here and see where you would like to live ..... will your office be in Lisbon itself?


----------



## Jane89 (Jan 31, 2016)

Strontium said:


> Hi,
> 
> That is possible but you would have to plan carefully. It is possible to rent a room in a shared flat in Lisbon for 250 Euro a month, there are not many advertised partly due to the cost and hassle of advertising + agencies and, in Portugal, these type of accommodation are usually found via an informal local network. Once you are here you can ask around and will have a lot better possibility of finding the area you want to be in and what is available as these will be limited by the local transport links to where you work. When you have 5+ posts on this forum I can send you a site which has some sub 250 euro a month for a room in shared flats.


Thank you for your response, yes it is logical to have a shared Flat, financially wise. But I am expecting to have some of my colleagues to visit me once im already in Portugal and it seems like they are also excited of the Idea of me moving so they have free accommodation whenever they want to visit Portugal  hence the reason why im aiming for an affordable solo flat. Im thinking of spending 350-400 for accommodation. do you think its possible?


----------



## Jane89 (Jan 31, 2016)

SpiggyTopes said:


> You don't say what the job entails, but from what I hear 1,200 Euros is not bad.
> 
> They must think highly of you to transfer you here and it is a nice place to be.
> 
> Sharing a flat is a good idea and also come here and see where you would like to live ..... will your office be in Lisbon itself?


I've never been in Portugal but heard so many good things about the country, specially the weather  

I also think €1,200 will be enough, but then considering that its before tax, It could go down to € 800 which I feel worried about if it would be really enough, I also want to save a bit.
yes the office is located at Lisbon (Expo - Parque das Naçöes)


----------



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

Plenty of accommodation at Orient so you could walk to work.

Fantastic location for transport.

No idea on rents, though.

Look at Orient station then follow the stops leading to it on the Metro and search for flats.


----------



## AustinTX (Sep 10, 2011)

Jane89 said:


> I've never been in Portugal but heard so many good things about the country, specially the weather
> 
> I also think €1,200 will be enough, but then considering that its before tax, It could go down to € 800 which I feel worried about if it would be really enough, I also want to save a bit.
> yes the office is located at Lisbon (Expo - Parque das Naçöes)


When I first moved to Lisbon I lived in Expo. Rent is expensive in that area, but it's a very nice place to work. I loved the area. Message me if you want to meet for lunch there after you arrive. My friends own an Italian restaurant there. Most of my friends have moved away in the last year so it would be nice to meet some new people.

My neighbor just moved back to Belgium. She was a student and loved it here.


----------



## Jane89 (Jan 31, 2016)

SpiggyTopes said:


> Plenty of accommodation at Orient so you could walk to work.
> 
> Fantastic location for transport.
> 
> ...


Thanks,I will check that online  I have seen one of your post before, and I understand you also moved to Portugal because of work . how long did it took for your company to process your working permit?


----------



## Jane89 (Jan 31, 2016)

AustinTX said:


> When I first moved to Lisbon I lived in Expo. Rent is expensive in that area, but it's a very nice place to work. I loved the area. Message me if you want to meet for lunch there after you arrive. My friends own an Italian restaurant there. Most of my friends have moved away in the last year so it would be nice to meet some new people.
> 
> My neighbor just moved back to Belgium. She was a student and loved it here.


thanks! I found some interesting links for the accommodation, but Im thinking to stay in a hotel for the first 2 or 3 weeks and then look around personally till I can find the flat that is right for me and for my budget.
How much are you paying for your accommodation now?

Yeah sure would be great to meet some new people so I wouldn't feel weird in the country not knowing anyone! literally moving there all by myself is kinda scary and exciting, considering its my first time to do this. .  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

I have a UK passport, so only had to ask for residency which was granted on the spot..

My wife is Philippina and I sponsored her and it took 6 months to get her residency (although I think 4 is more usual).

Hotel is a good idea, but also look at Air bnb as rates should be low now, and you get your own place without paperwork.

I hope you like it here.


----------



## Jane89 (Jan 31, 2016)

SpiggyTopes said:


> I have a UK passport, so only had to ask for residency which was granted on the spot..
> 
> My wife is Philippina and I sponsored her and it took 6 months to get her residency (although I think 4 is more usual).
> 
> ...


wow! great to hear that your wife is filipina too. wish I could meet her once im there 

so even if i have a working permit I still need to get the residency paper for me to be able to land in Portugal without having any problem? 
I thought,  I just need to have the working permit and then apply for residency once im already there.


----------



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

Well, giving advice about this sort of thing is dangerous .... my wife entered on a 3 month standard Schengen visa and the we applied for her residency. She doesn't have a "work permit" but could work now as she is resident ..... I think!

Surely, your case will be different, with your company sponsoring you?

Maybe you won't become resident immediately?

Yes, let's meet up. Just say the word!


----------



## AustinTX (Sep 10, 2011)

Jane89 said:


> thanks! I found some interesting links for the accommodation, but Im thinking to stay in a hotel for the first 2 or 3 weeks and then look around personally till I can find the flat that is right for me and for my budget.
> How much are you paying for your accommodation now?
> 
> Yeah sure would be great to meet some new people so I wouldn't feel weird in the country not knowing anyone! literally moving there all by myself is kinda scary and exciting, considering its my first time to do this. .  :fingerscrossed:


You will be fine. I moved here without knowing a single person, or a single word of Portuguese. I was taught "obrigado" (thank you) on the flight over from the girl next to me on the plane. I had the exact same plan as you and it worked out great. I booked a hotel through Orbitz (the VIP Executive Saldanha, which was on special for about 50 euros a night and is extremely nice for that price.) and just used their wifi to search for apartments on the net. Eventually I found a place in Expo for 1200 euros a month that was really nice.

Expo was a great place to live for an American experiencing Portugal for the first time because it is very convenient. The giant mall and grocery stores, lots of restaurants and banks, the beautiful river, etc. After a year, I wanted to experience more of Lisbon so I moved downtown and now I pay a little less, but I got lucky and found a good place.

Message me if you need any help picking a hotel or apartment or anything. Some areas are better than others.

*by the way, you can obviously find a place for less than 1200. That's just what I was paying for a new, furnished place by the river.


----------

